# Dämpfer Set up Marzocchi Roco im Noco Six



## oneway (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin noch recht neu hier. Ich hab mir ein Norco Six zugelegt und hab jetzt ca. 3 Std. das Teil durch den Park geschubst. Ich würde gerne den Dämpfer auf mein Gewicht, 68kg, einstellen. Ich fahre vorwiegend Freeridetrails in Willingen&Winterberg. Ab und an auch mal ein wenig DH, aber her selten.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen passenden Tip, ich weiß das es recht individuell ist, aber damit ci hwas zum ausprobieren habe und nicht selber so laaaange rum tüfteln muss 
Wo ich doch grad frage, wie sieht es bei der Rock Shox Lyrik aus ????

Danke schon mal !!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneway (14. Juni 2011)

dann antworte ich mir selber
vielen dank an alle , hab das pasende Setting selbst heraus gefunden, ja ja ich weiß sind ja eh Luftdämpfer und alles easy. Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

